

MongoDB: How to limit results and how to page through results - ycombwin
http://blogs.lessthandot.com/index.php/DataMgmt/DBAdmin/MSSQLServerAdmin/mongodb-how-to-limit-results

======
hamburglar
Warning The sort function requires that the entire sort be able to complete
within 32 megabytes. When the sort option consumes more than 32 megabytes,
MongoDB will return an error.

Well that was unexpected.

